# my baby TT wont start!!!



## tonyman357 (Sep 7, 2007)

hey guys noob here and i have a BIG problem. My 2000 Audi TT will not start today. it ran fine when i put it in the garage last night and today.. nothing. it does turn over and has plenty of battery power. the only thing i can think of is says im low on oil when brake hard (but its not low, ive checked several times) 
im all out of ideas and since im new with these cars i dont know where to turn. 
thanks, tony


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: my baby TT wont start!!! (tonyman357)*

Is it throwing any codes?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

for starters , check all fuses . including the ones in the engine bay bellow the battery cover.


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 9:13 AM 9-8-2007_


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

make sure the battery trminals are tight on the battery too.


----------



## tonyman357 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (untitled)*

good ideas but shes still not fixed. it turns over just fine and i looked under battery and the fuses were all good. i looked on the drivers side of the dash and i dont know what fuse goes to what. so i just looked through all of them and they were all ok. im still lost, i may have to get it towed







into the dealership..
any other ideas??


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

start with the basics...check to see if you are getting spark and fuel. I did have one fuel pump crap out on me.


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (tonyman357)*

When my jetta did the same thing, it was the Camshaft position sensor. No spark after it went bad. I do not know if the TT is the same way though. 


_Modified by TREFTTY at 7:01 PM 9-7-2007_


----------



## tonyman357 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (untitled)*

good ideas but shes still not fixed. it turns over just fine and i looked under battery and the fuses were all good. i looked on the drivers side of the dash and i dont know what fuse goes to what. so i just looked through all of them and they were all ok. im still lost, i may have to get it towed







into the dealership..
any other ideas??


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: my baby TT wont start!!! (tonyman357)*

after all that cranking do you smell fuel?
if not then maybe it's not getting gas.
what causes that? well there's a few things
that can stop the gas from gettin to the injectors
but I think you're not getting fuel.


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: my baby TT wont start!!! (exboy99)*

i would bet its the fuel pump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya after crankin it, pull a plug and it should smell like gas.. if not there ya go. also you can pull a plug and keep it hooked up, have someone hold it on the head and crank it over, you should see the plug sparkin


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (tonyman357)*

Bump!!!! What ended up being wrong with it? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## tonyman357 (Sep 7, 2007)

so far the problem hasnt been fixed, but im still working on it. if i dont figure somthing out i will have to get it towed into the shop..


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

what have you tried? Did you check for fuel and spark as posted?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (tonyman357)*

okay, you're new here but 
don't keep us in the dark. 
this is how it works.... you asked
a question cause your TT won't start
you got a few answers.....
do you own tools? have 5 minutes to 
go out there remove a cover and pull a
spark plug out? I WANT ACTION! 
Let's get that TT runnin, or at least
get back to us with some good story.
at least post a few pics for us so we
can have something to look at when we
browse this troubleshoot thread.
k'bye


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_okay, you're new here but 
don't keep us in the dark. 
this is how it works.... you asked
a question cause your TT won't start
you got a few answers.....
do you own tools? have 5 minutes to 
go out there remove a cover and pull a
spark plug out? I WANT ACTION! 
Let's get that TT runnin, or at least
get back to us with some good story.
at least post a few pics for us so we
can have something to look at when we
browse this troubleshoot thread.
k'bye

My thoughts exactly! You goin to H20 Tuff guy? I would like to buy you a







.










_Modified by TREFTTY at 5:08 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (TREFTTY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREFTTY* »_
My thoughts exactly! You goin to H20 Tuff guy? I would like to buy you a







.










I'll be there.


----------



## tonyman357 (Sep 7, 2007)

you can thank a bad fuel pump!! thanks for the advice everybody


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (tonyman357)*

yea, the exact same thing happened to mine last spring. it was totaly fine then the next morrning it just wouldent start.







got it fixxed for under $300, how much is your running you?


----------



## tonyman357 (Sep 7, 2007)

well, im doing it myself and i got a whole assembly off ebay for 150 bucks! talk about an easy fix though


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (tonyman357)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

